# Biggest Gun Fired In Cadets



## Sgt.Fitzpatrick (29 Jun 2004)

:fifty: :mg: :flame: :akimbo: :threat: :rocket: :cam: :gunner: :soldier: :sniper: :tank: :bullet: :evil: :blotto: > :-X

          For me it was the Lee Enfield but had to be bulid down to a .22


----------



## Limpy (29 Jun 2004)

Those Lee Enfields are called No.7 cadet rifles.


----------



## condor888000 (29 Jun 2004)

Agreed, lock this darn thing!!!


----------



## Mcpl Yeomans (1 Jul 2004)

:soldier:
The most powerful weapon I have ever fired at cadets was the M14 .308 sniper rifle.
  :bullet: :bullet: :bullet: :bullet: :bullet: :bullet: :bullet:


----------



## Redeye (1 Jul 2004)

An M14 is not a sniper rifle, and since they were never a part of Canada's military, I'd love to hear you explain how you fired one "as a cadet".


----------



## gt102 (1 Jul 2004)

Some cadet cores (and by that i mean like 2 cores) go to public ranges and fire misc guns that ppl own (normally guns used in some allied force)

but I find that absurd that somehow they are doing this! 
With liability isues we cant play capture the flag yet they allow us to fire powers guns?!?


----------



## McG (2 Jul 2004)

The Artillery Cadet Corps in St Cathrines fires an old 25 pounder.

However, it is ceremonial and there is no projectile.


----------



## Drummie (2 Jul 2004)

The Crowe said:
			
		

> Some cadet cores (and by that i mean like 2 cores) go to public ranges and fire misc guns that ppl own (normally guns used in some allied force)
> 
> but I find that absurd that somehow they are doing this!
> With liability isues we cant play capture the flag yet they allow us to fire powers guns?!?



What Cores do you mean? Apple core? Earth's core?  I believe the term you're looking for is "Corps"...Cadet corps


----------



## CF_Lifer (13 Jul 2004)

First of all, the biggest "Gun" any cadet would ever fire, as a cadet, would be the C12, or C12A1. The CF's Match 7.62 Target Rifle. Runner up would be the C11 or C11A1, the Match 5.56mm Target Rifle. And you only get to fire those, if you went to Cadet Leader Marksman, or Cadet Leader Instructor Marksman, OR, if you were good enough to get on the Bisley Team. Below that would have to be the C7. NOT the C7A1, because you guys aren't allowed to fire them, and you only got to shoot that if you were on your CORPS' shooting team, and went to the ORA's Cadet Service Rifle Shoot up at Connaught.. There was a bit of a bumblef*ck when I first joined cadets...back in the DAY, and I got to fire the C8, not the C8A1 on my First Field Ex. The Ontario Regiment got a real reaming out for that. 

an M14 is not a Sniper Rifle. Its a Service Rifle. An M21 is an accurized version of the M14, with a chrome-lined barrel, match, refined parts, and a scope.


----------



## CI Dumaran (20 Jul 2004)

CF_Lifer said:
			
		

> First of all, the biggest "Gun" any cadet would ever fire, as a cadet, would be the C12, or C12A1. The CF's Match 7.62 Target Rifle. Runner up would be the C11 or C11A1, the Match 5.56mm Target Rifle. And you only get to fire those, if you went to Cadet Leader Marksman, or Cadet Leader Instructor Marksman, OR, if you were good enough to get on the Bisley Team. Below that would have to be the C7. NOT the C7A1, because you guys aren't allowed to fire them, and you only got to shoot that if you were on your CORPS' shooting team, and went to the ORA's Cadet Service Rifle Shoot up at Connaught.. There was a bit of a bumblef*ck when I first joined cadets...back in the DAY, and I got to fire the C8, not the C8A1 on my First Field Ex. The Ontario Regiment got a real reaming out for that.
> 
> an M14 is not a Sniper Rifle. Its a Service Rifle. An M21 is an accurized version of the M14, with a chrome-lined barrel, match, refined parts, and a scope.



A nod.

Some of the Bisley cdts got to shoot some arms when in England, what exactly I am unsure of.

At Connaught, as staff and otherwise, I had an opportunity to fire C7 (iron sights), the C11 and once, the C12A1.
I wanted to shoot one of the NRT rifles but they would have none of that. It was pretty much due to the fact that the paint job was quite cool.

We had so many odd occurances with cadet C7 training. If you were there, you know.

Cheers!


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Jul 2004)

Way to step all over someone who asked a simple question, probably wanted to talk about something they liked doing.


----------



## Private Jimbo (27 Jul 2004)

Ive shot an old WW1 grenade launcher attached to the end of an old service rifle ..... of course we used a tennis ball instead, and blanks.   Still was fun times tho, mostly because I was in New Zealand at the time on a cadet exchange.

and I don't know what Kind of rifle it was... just the one the British used in WW1.


----------



## Yard Ape (27 Jul 2004)

Brits used Lee Enfield.  Eventually Canadians did too.


----------



## Private Jimbo (28 Jul 2004)

Yes, but the point of the story is guns are bad.   :-*


----------

